# August 2010 Betta Photo of the Month Contest Results



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

*Congratulations to August's Betta Photo of the Month Contest winner, Zoelie!*

Zoelie (7 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Dead Sunlight (7 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

RKbusy (6 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

CodeRed (5 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

tumtum (4 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

angelus2402004 (4 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Owlets (3 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

DTF (3 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

kuklachica (2 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Jooleeah (2 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

metalbetta (2 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

frogipoi (2 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

JB5 (2 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Welsh (1 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

JamieTron (1 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

bettalover2033 (1 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

TheJadeBetta (1 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

XSprinkleFaceX (1 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Bettacaleb (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Amour (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Nutt007 (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

newlynothere (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

kirby13580 (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Mettalikatt (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Sarada (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

FireKidomaru (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

germanchick09 (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

shinybetta (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

kitten_penang (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

shadow123 (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

PwnCho (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Greynova27 (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

bloo97 (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

jmtriro01 (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

naturegirl243 (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Learn To Fly (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

newfiedragon (0 votes)


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Congrats guys!


----------



## XSprinkleFaceX (Nov 17, 2009)

Gratz guys


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Administrator said:


> Dead Sunlight (7 votes)


You can use Google photos?


----------



## naturegirl243 (Aug 1, 2010)

Aww I got zero votes, poor Mizu is sad.Congrats zoelie I voted for your picture!


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

I got 2 votes? Better than last time!
ConGratz winner!
No I do not think you can use google pics.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

I can't even vote, because I like them all. gorgeous bettas!


----------



## Zoelie (May 14, 2010)

Thanks everyone


----------



## betta99 (Aug 16, 2010)

all these photos are nice. congrats to zoe! but why did dead sunlight lose, and have the same amount of votes??


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

frogipoi said:


> I got 2 votes? Better than last time!
> ConGratz winner!
> No I do not think you can use google pics.


then how come DeadSunlight Used a google photo?


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

betta99 said:


> why did dead sunlight lose, and have the same amount of votes??


Maybe because she used a google photo and wasnt qualified to win WITH it. Maybe.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Congrats, Zoelie!!


----------



## Dead Sunlight (Jun 14, 2010)

No, I would love to use a pic of my own bettas, but my computer wouldn't let me.

If you guys think I'm a cheater, it's ok. I just entered because I love these photo contests!

Congrats Zoelie, he's a beautiful betta! Everyone's bettas were great!

So call me a cheater if you want to... I just don't want to be a bad sport, like I said, my computer doesn't allow custom pictures...


----------



## Dead Sunlight (Jun 14, 2010)

Congratulations Zoelie!!! He's a goregus fish!!!


----------



## naturegirl243 (Aug 1, 2010)

Dead Sunlight said:


> No, I would love to use a pic of my own bettas, but my computer wouldn't let me.
> 
> If you guys think I'm a cheater, it's ok. I just entered because I love these photo contests!
> 
> ...


 Well I don't think you are a cheater


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

i dont think you are a cheater either but you know the rules. they say your own pictures. but i love that picture in your avatar!

Also, you should enter the contest using someone else's computer or go to the library.


----------



## Phoxly (Jun 14, 2010)

Must say Zoe's fish is the most stunning I have ever seen. o___o


----------



## Dead Sunlight (Jun 14, 2010)

My computer for some reason won't allow any of my custom photoes to be submitted...

I won't enter anymore from now on...


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Okay but keep trying to get your own pics on the contest before submitting!


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

administrator said:


> kuklachica (2 votes)


 so beautiful!!!


----------



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

Congratz! I love your fish!


----------

